# Leia's triplet doelings!



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Leia had a terrible birth. Her water broke at 9 am and we waiting a half an hour for babies. When nothing came, I went in up to my elbows and didn't feel anything. We called the vet and he came out, rearranged a breech doeling, and pulled her out. Her umbilical cord bled profusely for a while but stopped shortly. Then came a backwards doeling, and finally another doeling!!!!!!!!!!!!! :kidred::kidred::kidred:!!!!! :fireworks::wahoo::leap::clap::wahoo: So happy! They are all doing well, some weakness in the oldest who is also the smallest. Leia is doing fantastic. Enjoy the pictures!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Congrats! They are all legs right now, but are still cute!

Just a quick question, it could just be the pic. Does the first doeling pictured seperately have a parrot mouth? See how her top jaw goes over her bottom one?


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes she does actually. Her half brother a few years ago had the same thing. She will still be able to nurse and we only sell breeders, not show goats, so it should be fine


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, okay. I don't think you want to breed ones with the parrot mouth gene, though. I think it is genetic, but heck, what do I know! LOL, it doesn't matter, they are still little miracles, all three of them!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They're beautiful! Congrats on getting three girls as well!!!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Grace- No, we will possibly sell her as a weed eater, we wouldn't want her passing it down. 
Frosty- Thank you!! We are in love with them!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Awe I'm in love!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Three sweet, beautiful, little girls! Doesn't get much better than that


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're adorable!!  Congrats!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks! I know it doesn't get much better! The day started with the worst (single buckling ) and ended with the best (triplet doelings)  I'm sure quad doelings are awesome too but we would never be so lucky....


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OMG look at all that color! ***drool***
They are PRECIOUS! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I really like the one with the wish bone on her back. They are all cute though.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks guys! I love sharing the pictures with everyone! We took off their blankets and got some clearer shots.

Oldest girl-









Middle girl-









Youngest girl-

















Group shots-


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

They're just darling!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

I LOVE THEM!!! So beautiful!

I might just have to steal them seeing as you are in California. lol :drool::drool:


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Aw thanks everyone! Hahaha @FlyingFeets  We named the princesses Belle (oldest), Ella (middle), and Ariel (youngest) Their mom is Princess Leia


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

They are all very very beautiful. Lovely markings!! Congratulations!


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Adorable names


----------



## lovemykidds (Dec 24, 2012)

Where at in ca?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh goodness I'm so jealous they are so cute! I can't wait for my Nubians to pop! 3 more months, eek!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are so cute, all legs and ears. LOVE LOVE LOVE that.
The one doe that is Parrot mouth, she is pretty bad, she might not be able to graze. Just watch that. Those with parrot mouth they cannot get the grass and bite it off. Most of them have to be fed a hay so they can eat it easily.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

lovemykidds- we are in San Luis Obispo County 
sandhillfarm- yay! exciting 
sweetgoats- Thanks!! We feed hay pellets and grain. When we do sell her, we will find her the right home where she will be treated correctly  We always try to find the right goat/owner match no matter who the kid is!


----------

